# Ford 4000 hydraulic questions



## Bigevul (Dec 20, 2020)

First off, I’m new to all of this..but ready to glean some information. As you can see I have new to me Ford 4000, gas with SOS, which I believe is a 68. It came with the bucket as you can see, although there were no hydraulics for a bucket tilt feature. It also does not have rear remotes and I was considering installing those as well.
So a few questions:
1. When I install the cylinders for the bucket tilt, I’d like to have a valve mounted joystick, 4 position ? That would control the bucket features...now I thought there was some concern about adding hydraulics to this tractor and it not being able to supply what I’m looking for...in the picture the current setup is what is stock..so I’m looking for input on what others have done so I can do this correctly the first time..

2. the hydraulic cylinders are a single acting cylinder...I’m thinking of changing those to double acting....will this complicate the setup as per #1?

3. while working with the tractor today the bucket raise decided to stop functioning...it seems to slowly lift about and then stops with no further movement....it’s like I received an early Christmas present..lol ..I’ve checked all the fluid and they are fine..

And I do have the manuals for this tractor..but unfortunately only the owners manual is in my hands...

here are the pics of the tractor and some pics of the serial numbers?..

































Thanks again


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Get in touch with Ultradog on this forum. You can get his contact info from the Members section with a name search. He has a wealth of information on hydraulic systems and may be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Bigevul said:


> First off, I’m new to all of this..but ready to glean some information. As you can see I have new to me Ford 4000, gas with SOS, which I believe is a 68. It came with the bucket as you can see, although there were no hydraulics for a bucket tilt feature. It also does not have rear remotes and I was considering installing those as well.
> So a few questions:
> 1. When I install the cylinders for the bucket tilt, I’d like to have a valve mounted joystick, 4 position ? That would control the bucket features...now I thought there was some concern about adding hydraulics to this tractor and it not being able to supply what I’m looking for...in the picture the current setup is what is stock..so I’m looking for input on what others have done so I can do this correctly the first time..
> 
> ...


*Bigevul,*
Welcome.
Those are great old tractors.
First, your tractor is not a 1968 model.
It is a 1962-64 model. In 1965 they went to the 3 cylinder 4000s.
Second, When you post photos make them CLEAR. I use a phone and the photo that is most important - the one that shows the valve they used is too fuzzy for me to see well on this phone - which is all I use.
Also when you post them click on show full size and not as thumbnails.
All that said, probably the easiest thing to do is go buy a used dual remote valve.
It will bolt on in place of whatever that valve you have there and have 2 handles on it. Then you can use one handle for the lift and the other for the curl.
They aren't cheap. A used dual remote will cost you about $400-500 but it is by far the easiest way to run a loader - especially if aren't well versed in hydraulics.
There are other ways to do it but it looks like you are using the onboard hydraulics. It will never be fast acting that way but will suffice for most hobby type guys. A better, faster, stronger way to power a loader is to use a hyd pump run off the front of the engine but that way will cost you a lot more than $4-500 plus some new hoses, etc.
How are the lift arms on that loader. If they are cracked and welded up I would not try to upgrade the hydraulics on it - unless you are a really good welder and can repair them yourself.
The photos below show a couple of Ford style remote valves. There are several types but all of them that were used from 1955 to 1983 will fit your tractor.
Note that one valve is a single and the other a dual. You would want the dual if you add the curl cylinders.
Edit
Something goofy with the forum here today.
Duplicate photos, etc.


----------



## Bigevul (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for the reply....I’ve reposted the pictures in full size

as this tractor for me will be a working tractor on the farm..I’m not opposed to placing a hyd pump on the tractor, but will that only increase the speed of the hydraulics? 

Would I be able to buy the dual control valve like you have posted and install rear remotes? 

I’m only using the hydraulics that are on the unit....I need more options than what is there...lol

Thanks again for the response..

frank


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for fixing the photos. That helps a lot.
So it looks like you have a single remote valve.
Do you pull the handle on that valve to raise the loader or is there another handle somewhere that you use to raise it?


----------



## Bigevul (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes in order to actuate the lift you push forward or pull backwards.....the other handle near the fender is for the 3pth....

any initial thoughts on the loss of hydraulic function...that lever feels a bit sloppy....


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Bigevul said:


> Yes in order to actuate the lift you push forward or pull backwards.....the other handle near the fender is for the 3pth....
> 
> any initial thoughts on the loss of hydraulic function...that lever feels a bit sloppy....


If/when you lose lift on the loader again try lifting the 3 point .
Does that work properly?


----------



## Bigevul (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply...I have tried that..it seemed to work..although when it is under load it seems the hydraulics will not lift..as if it were underpowered....

I’m on the hunt for the dual remote valve...


----------



## Bigevul (Dec 20, 2020)

Bigevul said:


> Sorry for the late reply...I have tried that..it seemed to work..although when it is under load it seems the hydraulics will not lift..as if it were underpowered....
> 
> I’m on the hunt for the dual remote valve...


so it looks like the cylinders are off of a cat dozer..quite large..I’m wondering if the oversized cylinders would be a problem...I’m going to change them out.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Bigevul said:


> so it looks like the cylinders are off of a cat dozer..quite large..I’m wondering if the oversized cylinders would be a problem...I’m going to change them out.


The size of your cylinders have little or no effect on your lift problems.
Solve your hydraulic issue before you spend money on those.


----------

